# [risolto] applicazioni kde non partono piu' dopo agg.

## flocchini

aiuto.

ho aggiornato a kde 3.5.8, tutto bene. 24 ore dopo (non credo quindi che le cose siano collegate) ho un problema assurdo. La mia installazione di kde sembra essersi corrotta, parte regolarmente ma da utente non parte poi nessuna applicazione. Resta li' appesa, nessun errore, anche strace non mi e' di aiuto. Sego la mia .kde, riparte liscio da zero, riavvio la macchina, rientro e zac! Stessa cosa, non parte piu' un tubo, devo risegare ancora la .kde. E' come se kde partisse una volta e si auto-corrompesse, non so... Oltre a .kde cosa accidenti puo' essersi incasinato? dovrebbe essere tutto li'. Ho provato anche a partire con sessioni vuote, stessa roba, l'unico modo per avere un kde utilizzabile una volta e' segare la directory .kde

help   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## randomaze

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> Ho provato anche a partire con sessioni vuote, stessa roba, l'unico modo per avere un kde utilizzabile una volta e' segare la directory .kde

 

Probabilmente almeno un processo va a scrivere qualcosa di sbagliato in uno dei files di conf... hai qualcosa "non standard" che viene avviato in automatico?

----------

## flocchini

assolutamente no! ho pulito l'autostart di kde anche in usr, local.start fa partire come al solito i keycode x i tasti multimediali (commentati a scanso di equivoci) e truecrypt...   :Sad: 

Nel frattempo sono tornato al mio stage 4 di 3 giorni fa senza il kde 3.5.8 importandomi mail e documenti nuovi che tanto sono in rsync sul server (x fortuna che uso casa mia x gli esperimenti e sono previdente  :Laughing: ) ... Pero' vorrei risolvere, primo perche' il solo pensiero mi infastidisce, secondo perche' vorrei evitare che risuccedesse   :Confused: 

----------

## Scen

Non so se possa fare al caso tuo, ma kdelibs ha questo avviso di post-installazione:

```

if ! use utempter ; then

        echo ""

        elog "On some setups, which rely on the correct update of utmp records, not using"

        elog "utempter might not update them correctly. If you experience unexpected"

        elog "behaviour, try to rebuild kde-base/kdelibs with utempter use-flag enabled."

        echo ""

    fi

```

Magari a qualcosa serve (ahh... beata la mia ignoranza  :Rolling Eyes:  )

Inoltre KDE crea dei file temporanei in /tmp (e anche dentro a /var/tmp o /var/cache, ora non ricordo), prova a fare un pò di pulizia, magari c'è qualcosa che rompe le scatole (FYI tutti i miei aggiornamenti di KDE non mi hanno mai dato problemi di questo tipo, per cui penso che il problema non sia in KDE-3.5.8 in sè ma in qualcos'altro di particolare presente nel tuo sistema).

----------

## flocchini

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Non so se possa fare al caso tuo, ma kdelibs ha questo avviso di post-installazione:

 

ma come ha fatto a sfuggirmi   :Embarassed: 

ho ricompilato e in effetti ora pare funzionare... Aspettiamo a cantare vittoria ma ci spero... Intanto grazie   :Wink: 

----------

## flocchini

direi che era quello  :Smile: 

----------

